# Ô Secours



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2002)

Je tente désesperement d'installer la mandrake 8.2 sur mon imac ( 64 mo , G3 350) .

L'install en mode texte se passe bien .
Dés que je tente le mode X apres m'etre loggé , je tombe sur un ecran noir .......

Si je tente l'install avec l'option de base (-novideo) me semble-t-il un ecran X se charge et gèle .......
Si je tente l'install avec l'option -aty128fb , je tombe sur des mess d'erreur d'init de X (pb de kbd et mouse) et finish .....

Comment ça se passe chez vous ?
Le mode X marche correctement ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2002)

Tu utilises bien XFree à l install ?

Essaie l install avec atyfb, ou alors tu utilises Boot X et tu definis les éléments de résolution d écran directement là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2002)

Ben avec Yaboot , j'ai essayé tous les install -aty qqchose et nada ....

Je vais tenter d'installer Boot X , mais il me semble qu'il a refusé de s'installer sur mon mac os 9 , je vais réessayer ......

Sinon ce qui m'inquiete le + , c lorsque mon linux démarre , je lance un Xconfigurator qui me permet de regler Resol et Bpp , et malgres ce chgt rien de mieux .
Pourtant dans mon XF86Config , j'ai bien le pilote Ati 128 qui est sollicité ...............

Je me demande comment faire marcher ce maudit mode X .

Je commence à regretter mon pc .................. ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2002)

C est quoi le problème exacte que tu as ?

Tu as viré tout tes périphériques pour l install ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Je commence à regretter mon pc .................. ;-)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bahhh y a pas photo que ca marche mieux sur un PC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2002)

Ben sur mon imac coté perif il y a 1 Clavier et 1 souris Usb , si je dois virer l'1 des 2 .......

Sur ce linux tout marche sauf ce mode X , c quand meme fort sachant que sur mac les cartes video sont loin d'etre exotique ....

Je tente 1 download de la yellowdog .

Sinon je bataille avec l'install de boot X , qui veut pas marcher tres fort .... Je vais renprendre la doc tranquille et refaire les manips .

Sinon toi tu tournes sur quelle machine et avec quelle disrib ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Sinon toi tu tournes sur quelle machine et avec quelle disrib ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pour moi j'utilise la 8.2 de Mandrake sur un G3 B&amp;B 400 avec disques SCSI, IDE, Graveur, HUB etc,... Tout fonctionne sauf ma Voodoo 3,....

Autrement j utilise aussi une 8.2 mais sur mon portable un G3 400,...

J en ai installé pleins d autres sur des iMac et des G4, mais c est pas pour moi,...

Faut dire que le fait de montrer Open Office ca motive pas mal de client qui n ont pas besion de grand chose à part du web, mail et traitement de text...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2002)

Grrrr............

C encore plus frustrant ..........

C ma version Download qui délire ???? , je l'ai retelecharger pourtant 2 fois .....

Dis moi , tu passes par yaboot ou systématiquement par BootX pour test install ?

et tu bosses ou au fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
C ma version Download qui délire ???? , je l'ai retelecharger pourtant 2 fois .....*<hr /></blockquote>

Je pense pas... Y a toujours une ptite subtilité à trouver...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Dis moi , tu passes par yaboot ou systématiquement par BootX pour test install ?*<hr /></blockquote>

Le problème de yaboot, c est que des que tu zapp la PRAM, yaboot disparait... Donc forcément il faut passer par Boot X... C est pas l idéal,... Mais bon faut faire avec.

D'autant plus que sur les anciennes machines, comme mon PowerBook G3, il n y a pas de firmware en rom... Donc on peut pas isntaller yaboot... la encore boot x sauve la mise /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
et tu bosses ou au fait ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Dans un trou (Telcomex ,Valcenter), mais j ai fini sous peu et j vais m empresser d aller en vacances puis d aller bosser ailleurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2002)

Bon je vais m'atteler à boot X alors .....

Sinon je bosse sur Marseille pour une hot line internet Mac , et mac os 9 et X me sortent par les yeux .....

Je vais insister LOURDEMENT pour installer ce inux .

Thanks

To be Continued .........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Sinon je bosse sur Marseille pour une hot line internet Mac , et mac os 9 et X me sortent par les yeux .....*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben je suis dans le meme cas que toi... OS X j en veux pas,... OS 9,... Ca va encore /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Mais je pousse sur du Mandrake ces temps,... J aime bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Et OpenOffice ca marche bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif D'autant plus qu'entre une Mandrake sur un PC ou une Mandrake sur un Mac tu vois pas grande différence...


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2002)

Vous travaillez les deux sur des Macs, et vous n'aimez pas les Macs ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par molgow:</font><hr />* Vous travaillez les deux sur des Macs, et vous n'aimez pas les Macs ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Très franchement depuis les nouvelles annones d'Apple et sa politique à la con je me limite de regarder comment ca évolue... J aime pas du tout Aqua sous sa forme actuelle... Peut-etre que Jaguar arrangera ca... Ca m étonnerait...

Et y a mieux ailleurs, et en plus on peu s en servir en meme temps que son mac... Alors pourquoi s en priver ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## molgow (25 Juillet 2002)

Je comprends tout à fait que vous ne puissez pas aimer le Mac. Ce qui m'a surpris, c'est que vous avez l'air tous les deux de bosser sur des Macs (dans des boîtes qui travaillent avec le Mac), vous venez en plus sur un forum Mac, et vous avez l'air de dire que vous détestez comme aucune autre chose, le Mac  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Vous dîtes si je me trompe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2002)

Ben moi les macs j'avais jamais touché avant 99 .

On m'avait dit : c stable c performant c beau .

Ok c beau ........ mais pour aimer le mac faut avoir des thunes .

Sinon + sérieux , le mac os X.1.x , c sympa mais 1 peu lourd et puis j'ai l'impression d'avoir servi de béta-testeur à apple en commencant avec avec mac os X , puis maintenant qu'une version stable se profile à l'horizon X.2 , va falloir raquer ........?.....

Puis le mac os 9 , je commence à avoir fait le tour . Donc pour bien se prendre la tete , rien ne vaut 1 petit Linux ( ça fait que 15jrs que je suis dessus à essayer de lancer ce fameux mode X) , puis les applis gratos ça à du bon aussi .

En fait moi perso , je tourne sur PC avec soit XP soit Linux et tres franchement la gueguerre mac/pc tres peu pour moi .

Ya du bon et du mauvais sur les 2 .


***********************************

J'ai tenté un rescue sur le disque mdk 8.2 et la il me parle d'un driver usb-ohci.o du module.cz qui serait absent ......
C ce qui correspondrait au message d'erreur de X à l'install .

Sinon Boot X j'ai franchement du mal .....

Allez on continue ....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par molgow:</font><hr />*
Vous dîtes si je me trompe... 
*<hr /></blockquote>

ben tu te trompes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Je suis un macuser fini depuis de nombreuses années /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif J adore ca... Mais depuis quelques temps je prends un peu de recule, je trouve qu'Apple a de la peine...

Et je ne suis pas rascite... Donc j ai rien contre Windows 2k, Linux, Novell et compagnie,... Faut toucher à tout pour etre d'actualité maintenant...

Sinon je suis technicien Apple comme boulot et j ai suivi une formation d'informaticien, j viens d'avoir mon diplôme (CFC).

Donc t'inquiete pas le mac j'adore /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Mais j ai rien contre le reste ni contre m'amuser avec, d'ou mon intéret pour Mandrake...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*J'ai tenté un rescue sur le disque mdk 8.2 et la il me parle d'un driver usb-ohci.o du module.cz qui serait absent ......
C ce qui correspondrait au message d'erreur de X à l'install .*<hr /></blockquote>

... T'as quoi pour un clavier sur ton ordi ? C'est du Apple clavier et souris ? T as qqc de branché en USB a part le clavier et la souris lors de l'install ?

Sinon attends peut-etre Mandrake  9 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Qui ne devrait pas tarder en plus...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Sinon Boot X j'ai franchement du mal .....*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est quoi ton problème, avec un peu de tact c'est pas très compliqué... Il faut que tu définisses la partition de boute (hda4,hda5,...)

Et c est tout...

Si c est pour booter sur le CD il faut définir l'image disque et la sa taille...

Pô dur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2002)

Clavier et Souris USB imac rien de plus .

Sinon pour boot X , j'ai installé l'extension et le tdb , et je liu demande de booter sur hda9 ma partition Linux nat et ecran noir .

Je vais te reformater tout ça et reprendre à zero .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Je vais te reformater tout ça et reprendre à zero . *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu utilises Outils Disque dur et tu fais jsute une partition pour ton mac... Tu y intalles un système et rien de plus... En suite tu lances l install sur la partie libre du disque...

J vois vraiment pas pourquoi ca marche pas... Bizarre...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

Attka a dit:
			
		

> *Sinon pour boot X , j'ai installé l'extension et le tdb , et je liu demande de booter sur hda9 ma partition Linux nat et ecran noir*



Vu que ca m'épatais j ai fait des ptites recherche... Va lire ca :
http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/82errata-ppc.php3#riva128


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2002)

Tout Juste , c bien ce *?$*x de fichier libi2c.a qui merde pour le mode X

donc c ok pour c mode X sous linux  apres une installation text car le drake X refse de se lancer , c pas le + grave ......

Sinon il me reste plus que ce boot X a régler 

Thanks


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
donc c ok pour c mode X sous linux  apres une installation text car le drake X refse de se lancer , c pas le + grave ......

Sinon il me reste plus que ce boot X a régler *<hr /></blockquote>

C'était bon après ? Tu as pu installer et lancer la Mandrake sans problème ?

Et boot x c est un problème mineur faut dire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Ca se règle facilement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2002)

Yarg..........


Ce boot X . 

Je reprends : j'ai glissé le tdb et ext boot x dans les dossier sus dis .

j'ai glissé le dossier kernel dans dossier syst. au démarrage de boot X , je ne modifie rien sauf que je rajoute hda9 , qui est mon disque linux ?

pius je clique sur linux , le mac s'eteint à nouveau puis plus rien ?

C les bonnes manip au il faut que je lui precise un kernel et un ramdisk ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
pius je clique sur linux , le mac s'eteint à nouveau puis plus rien ?*<hr /></blockquote>

Ca sent le bug dans Boot X... J ai planté ma mandrake hier soir et depuis j ai le même problème...

L écran reste noir mais la machine semble tourner...

hummmmm fait chier ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2002)

C exactement ça , mais en cherchant sur le web il me semble que boot X ne marche pas sur ce qu'il appelent les machine 'New World' .

Donc je vais me pencher sur la reinstall de yaboot voir si il est possible de la faire meme apres un zap de pram .

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2002)

Dis pour info , j'ai des sales bug sur ce linux sous X.

Plusieur appli me géle l'ordi par ex : TuxRacer ( le PLUS important ) , Le package manager de Mdk ......

C normal ça ?.?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2002)

Ben j ai utilisé boot x just a maintenant... Mais j ai aucune idee de comment réinstaller yaboot... tu sais toi ?

Et pour les plantages j utilise pas ces softs... j peux pas te dire...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2002)

Attka a dit:
			
		

> *TuxRacer ( le PLUS important ) *



Mort de rire je viens de voir ce que c'est /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

C est pas du à un problème avec le drivers ATI installé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2002)

Ouahou , c presque du Chat ça .

Pour TuxRacer je me ferais une raison . Sinon pour les autres ( pack manager par ex ) c lorsque je touche au barre de défilement que ça géle . 
Je sens que je vais pas aller bien loin avec ce linux ....... snif !

Sinon je regarde sur internet pour ce yaboot , j'ai déjà trouvé ce lien :

http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/howto_yaboot.html

Mais bon entre 1 recherche , 1 test de linux , il faut que je dépanne des client pour internet , donc j'avance pas bien vite .....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Sinon je regarde sur internet pour ce yaboot , j'ai déjà trouvé ce lien *<hr /></blockquote>

Yes je vais essayer tout ca quand je rentre de week end... J vais avoir le temps la semaine prochaine...

mais bon vu que la Mandrake 9 va arriver sous peu j hésite a me faire chier pour réintaller de toute facon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## molgow (27 Juillet 2002)

Attka a dit:
			
		

> Ya du bon et du mauvais sur les 2.[/b]



C'est certain, je travaille également à l'université sur des stations Sun et j'adore ça! J'ai malheureusement juste pas de temps pour installer un Linux tel que Mandrake sur mon Mac...

Je dois dire que j''étais tout de même un peu surpris par ce genre de phrases :  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
"...mac os 9 et X me sortent par les yeux..."

Allez, je vais pas vous polluer votre post plus longtemps !

Bonne chance pour résoudre vos problèmes d'install !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

molgow


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2002)

Jt'explique pourquoi il me sortent par les yeux :

Je travaille tous les jours à dépanner des os 9 et X que les clients du provider pour qui je bosse foutent en l'air .

Cad je me tape des pref et des Gest d'ext toutes la journée pour os 9 et des 'kernel Panic' en veux tu en voilà . 
Sans compter les questions à la con , car os X la plupart du temps n'attend meme pas d'etre connecté en RTC pour balance des requete sur internet .

Puis comme le mac c pour le boulot , je risque pas d'investir dans le moindre logiciel pour mac ( suite office , creation 3d , premiere , etc ) alors que sur linux tu peux avoir ca gratos .

Sinon c vrai qu'un Mac os c'est pas mal comme syst d'exploitation . ( Ouf , il faut tout concilier ;-)  ... ) .


A+

Pour Florent : Le Week End , je touche pas au mac , puis je vais etre en congé ,  donc la suite à plus tard .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />[b
Pour Florent : Le Week End , je touche pas au mac , puis je vais etre en congé ,  donc la suite à plus tard .   [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

Huhuhu... En fait yaboot ne s'efface pas quand tu zap la PRAM... En fait il fait juste de ne plus s'afficher... Et si tu rezap une fois la PRAM il réapparait... donc je peux a nouveau booter sous ma mandrake avec yaboot... 

N'empeche qu'en attendant je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi mon boot x merde maintenant...

Bref la je suis avec Galeon dans Gnome /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif C'est tit pas booooo ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif huhhuhu

++


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />*
Bref la je suis avec Galeon dans Gnome /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif C'est tit pas booooo ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif huhhuhu*<hr /></blockquote>

par contre depuis mon problème de boot, mon système est devenu vraiment instable... j ai des freeze chaque moment... C est lourd... Ca arrive tout particulièrement quand j'écoute de la zic... Soit en Mp3 soit en CD audio...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />* 
Plusieur appli me géle l'ordi par ex : TuxRacer ( le PLUS important ) , Le package manager de Mdk ......*<hr /></blockquote>

J ai fait le test vu ke tu m en as parlé... Mais j ai le son mais pas l image... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif l écran reste noir... et j arrive pas a en sortir sans planter quoi... 

snif..

++

Flo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2002)

Si j'ai bien compris il utilise l'acceleration openGL , donc piti prob de driver graphique pour ma carte ATI .

C pas bien grave j'essaye un blender maintenant , on continue les investigation ..

Pour le zap de pram , si j'ai bien compris 1 zap de pram ( 3 ou 5 bip) fait sauter le yaboot un autre le reactive ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Pour le zap de pram , si j'ai bien compris 1 zap de pram ( 3 ou 5 bip) fait sauter le yaboot un autre le reactive ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est ce qui s'est produit chez moi en tout cas,... Pas trop mal comme principe en fait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Et pour l'0pen Gl tiens moi au courant j ai rien contre y jouer à ce tit jeu bien mumusant me semble /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Sinon je me suis fait chier à compiler des clients ICQ sous KDE,... Et vlan je me logue en Gnome que vois-je ?! 2 clients icq déjà compilé huhu c est bo linux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Autre question,...

Y a un outil installé dans la mandrake qui décompresse tout seul comme un grand les .gzip.tar ? C'est pas qu j aime pas le terminal mais si je peux faire sans j ai rien contre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2002)

Pour les fichiers tar , gz , etc ... il me semble que le gestionnaire de fichier intégrés à kde gére ça de manière transparente .
 CaD que tu vois des dossier et sous dossier quand tu cliques sur ton fichier compacté et tu fais glisser tout ca ou tu veux et bing , ça fait tout tout seul  . 
 Sinon sur PC il y a un utilitaire sous X ( dans kde ) , un equivallent de Winzip/Winrar .

Malheureusement , je peux pas te confirmer ça , car mon mode X ne veut plus fonctionner . J'ai fait des install de package sous X qui m'ont remis en place des 'dépendances' et depuis plus de mode X . Je déprime .....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Attka:</font><hr />*
Malheureusement , je peux pas te confirmer ça , car mon mode X ne veut plus fonctionner . J'ai fait des install de package sous X qui m'ont remis en place des 'dépendances' et depuis plus de mode X . Je déprime .....
*<hr /></blockquote>

Arf /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Y a de la joie... La je peux pas t'aider ca dépasse mes connaissances /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Sinon j utilise knome... donc j ai pas l'utilitaire de kde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Mais bon terminal powah /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif tar -zxf et ca va tout seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

De toute facon pour lancer les compilations je suis forcé de passer par le terminal donc une ligne d eplus ou une de moins ca va pas me tuer...


----------

